# mystery axe



## keepitsimple35 (Apr 14, 2008)

does anybody know what the hell kind of guitar this is? it says made in germany on the hardware, its fully hollow like a fiddle and it has a bolt on neck????

another thing, how the hell do i insert a pic!!!!!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Need Pics
Need Pics


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you have pictures ???


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

best thread ever


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

suttree said:


> are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke


I have one of those. I sneaked (snuck?) it out of L&M in Victoria down my trouserleg.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

How many guesses do we get?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Posting Pictures: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=613


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

suttree said:


> are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke


bahahahaha awesome!!!

Also, I must admit, that guy puts on one hell of a show.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

suttree said:


> are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke



I bet that guy gets all the groupies.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> I bet that guy gets all the groupies.


All the invisible air groupies


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> All the invisible air groupies


yah somehow that's just not quite the same thing, lol..


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

still no picture?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If I had to guess, I'd say it is either a Strat or a Les Paul, but is really difficult to tell, from what I'm seeing.

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I came, I saw, I scratched my head, I wandered away...

What's going on here? If I had to guess I'd say 1953 Telecaster in a poodle case, but it might just be another cheap Asian Nova electric from Radio Shack, I can't tell from this far away.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I can't tell from this far away.
> Peace, Mooh.


Understandably...Goderich is quite a distance from Ottawa.

Maybe someone in Kingston will know for sure.

Dave


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

keepitsimple35 said:


> does anybody know what the hell kind of guitar this is? it says made in germany on the hardware, its fully hollow like a fiddle and it has a bolt on neck????


I know, it's a fully-hollow-like-a-fiddle-made-in-germany-with-a-bolt-on-neck-ocaster


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I know, it's a fully-hollow-like-a-fiddle-made-in-germany-with-a-bolt-on-neck-ocaster


Wow! There's not many of those around!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

geez and to think I had one of those in the 70's.... kicking my butt now..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had one back in the 40's, before I was born.



(But on a more serious note, it sounds like it could be a Hofner, but there have been  a variety of companies making guitars in Germany--and it could be a copy of a Hofner. We do need to see what it looks like to be more certain.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

suttree said:


> are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke


GoodGawdlofu


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

suttree said:


> are you kidding??? that's the most famous guitar of all time! that won the world championship for Ochi Dainoji Yosuke


People are actually there... and cheering... what the ****...


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Not sure about the guitar, but the amp looks like a Fargen Bastage. :wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Not sure about the guitar, but the amp looks like a Fargen Bastage. :wave:


If it isn't signed by Roman Moroni, it's a counterfeit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Not sure about the guitar, but the amp looks like a Fargen Bastage. :wave:


No I think it's a Fargen Icehole


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> No I think it's a Fargen Icehole


If it's Japan, that'll be the "Earth Whole" model...アース・ホール


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No I think it's a Fargen Icehole



Roman signed those too.

But either way it has Somanumbatching speakers.


----------



## Freeze1962 (Nov 19, 2007)

keepitsimple35 said:


> does anybody know what the hell kind of guitar this is? it says made in germany on the hardware, its fully hollow like a fiddle and it has a bolt on neck????
> 
> another thing, how the hell do i insert a pic!!!!!


Let's say it's a Framus


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Waiting, forever waiting..:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Freeze1962 said:


> Let's say it's a Framus


Or Hofner ?????


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I detect a trace of sarcasm in this thread.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> I detect a trace of sarcasm in this thread.


Nah, he doesn't use the Sarcazm cables anymore. He's now endorses the Suspended Disbilif wireless system.

Oh, and set of strings he uses some of those German strings people have been talking about.. Fartenpoopper Heavy Bottoms.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Nah, he doesn't use the Sarcazm cables anymore. He's now endorses the Suspended Disbilif wireless system.
> 
> Oh, and set of strings he uses some of those German strings people have been talking about.. Fartenpoopper Heavy Bottoms.



I thought he was referring to Sarcasm quadruple coil pickups, with the Cynic switch that gives you all combinations of any 1,2,3 or all 4 coils.


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

*How much?*

could be a hofner


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, this is the thread that keeps on giving, similar to that virus that 25% of New Yorkers are supposed to have...


----------

